# Simpswr nearly on 14k posts...



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

When replying to the TriggerFinger C&A thread, I noticed Simpswr is on 13,999 posts...

Well done to you Simpswr :wave:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been watching Rich getting close to the 14K mark. I get a kick out of many of his posts...even thinking of borrowing his roflmao smilie...:grin: 

Great goin', Rich!!..:beerchug:..one more post and it will 14,000.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> I have been watching Rich getting close to the 14K mark. I get a kick out of many of his posts...even thinking of borrowing his roflmao smilie...:grin:
> 
> Great goin', Rich!!..:beerchug:..one more post and it will 14,000.


:beerchug: aswell.

I guess you missed that one SABL, I only just spotted it but though I would post it up here... :wink:

His posts are very good and I like his Yoda-like profile


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Simpswr!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Why so I am . . thanks.

Long story behind the avatar . .


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!

I thought the avatar was a self portrait...:grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonderful posts Rich.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

simpswr said:


> Why so I am . . thanks.
> 
> Long story behind the avatar . .


Do you wish to tell it or is it a secret :wink:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Well Done Yoda*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Redeye3323 said:


> Do you wish to tell it or is it a secret :wink:


Not so much a secret as it is boring . . has to do with me being roughly Yoda's age ( 800 according to grandmonsters ) and an incident where three wannabe hoods would not take my advice to watch their language . . I have used a cane for years because of a foot problem and they compared that to Yoda' light sabre.

Apparently in one of the Star Wars episodes, Yoda attacks like a wild banshee. . whirling and striking with the sabre. I thought it was funny, but it scared them a little at first. Turned out well ( although not so well for the wannabes ) and we all had a laugh. They dubbed me "Yoda" and it stuck.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is an awesome reason, thanks for sharing.

P.S. no sarcasm, I think it's a good reason to have it lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Rich

Great posts from you


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Rich, many congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *Rich*!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic- "Yoda"(from The Weird Al Show)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

SABL said:


> YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic- "Yoda"(from The Weird Al Show)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Geat job, Rich!

Congratulations.

John


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Excellant Work!


----------

